# Facebook Put Me On A 2 Day Ban For Fighting For Your Right Liberty And Freedom To Simply Be Hetero



## David Jeffrey Spetch

*Facebook Put Me On A 2 Day Ban For Fighting For Your Right Liberty And Freedom To Simply Be Heterosexual Think I am kidding? / Also Bigot Member of Parliament Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards me*

 First of all the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook Management are all factually proven to be an insane bunch of imbeciles. They are attempting to force on society that homosexual Jimmy just wants to be with homosexual Johnny and just be left alone while at the same time they are attempting to dictate to you that it is in any way shape or form acceptable that you are legally suppose to encourage homosexual Timmy to pretend to be the opposite sex so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexul with their filthy homosexual deceptions.

 They expect homosexuality to be an accepted part of society while they also expect that it is going to be acceptable to also allow homosexuals to degrade, humiliate traumatize heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level.

 They quite obviously are the ones who do not accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while they are now attempting to dictate that being heterosexual includes having sex with some sexually defective imbecile born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with which proves that the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook management are all a bunch of insane bigots who seem to think that you the public are just a bunch of dumb sheep that are going to sit back and allow this unacceptable homosexual behaviour continue!

 Furthermore they expect you to sit back and allow this injustice of homosexual insanity manifestation directed towards discriminating heterosexuals right, freedom, and liberty to be heterosexual they are banning you and deleting your material from web sites for fighting this disgusting filth!

 This is discrimination in many ways from a bunch of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and LGBT / Liberal bigots. They go around lying by claiming everyone else the bigot while they are the bigots and two faced lying sacks of excrement the whole time.

 I'll never stop on this issue until this injustice is undone as pretending to be the opposite sex is criminalized permanently once and for all! Our current and future generations deserve far better than these sick filthy disgusting LGBT/ Liberal lies, deceptions and discrimination towards heterosexuality forced upon them! We are far better as a human race than this disgusting filth! Every heterosexual on the planet is naturally repulsed with those of the  same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with having sex and proof of this is that we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexual and now the LGBT are attempting to take that away from you and your children to suit their insanity manifestation of lies and deception and discriminating you for being heterosexual the whole time, for decades!!! This sick filthy Liberal / LGBT behaviour is going to stop and it is my pleasure to play a key role in assuring that this happens globally and permanently.

 BTW the US message board forum management just banned me for 6 months for fighting the good fight the bunch of liberal bigots they prove to be!

 The office of Dan Vandal attempted to label me a bigot for working towards putting a stop to homosexual bigots using their force of deception to rob heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual. He shows no respect for actual gender but boasts only concerned with standing up for that which needs to be criminalized which is gender identity in other words homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around making guinea pigs out of heterosexuals. Just below is how  I responded to Dan and just below that is what Dan tried to put on me. Canadians deserve far better in office than this, this is unacceptable and I'm sick of seeing Canada being flushed down the toilet by a bunch of so called officials who value lies, deceptions and bigotry towards the gender one is born and towards heterosexuality!!

Bigot MP Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards Me

How are heterosexuals safe and free to be heterosexual when homosexuals don't want to accept themselves for what sex they are born, pretend to be the opposite sex then go around with their force of deception robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be ourselves aka heterosexuals.

 You lie about the government, the government supports bigotry and discrimination of heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual (free and safe to be ourselves) by aiding homosexuals with their sick filthy deceptions. Being a heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex with those born with the same sex genital surgically mutilated or not and that' s a fact you and the government quite obviously exemplify deliberate ignorance towards!!

 You go on that everyone can live by their gender identity but not their actual gender = discrimination against people who actually accept themselves for what they themselves are born!

 Being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with! If what I share were being respected I wouldn't be getting booted by bias policies and the government never would have legalized this unacceptable homosexual behaviour in the first place but you guys value lies and deceptions and discriminating heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual!

 what I share are no opinions or beliefs they are the facts that have falsified your and the governments lies and deceptions!

 Then you further lie by attempting labeling me the bigot when it further reveals you for the bigot you prove to be. I'll cease when you are no longer in office and Canadians are better off for it quite obviously!

love
Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


From: Dan.Vandal@
To: beyond_ultimate
Subject: RE: There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights
Date: Fri, 17 Jun 2016 20:24:22 +0000

Good afternoon Mr. Spetch,
We thank you for taking the time to write to Mr. Vandal.
Our government believes that all Canadians should be free and safe to be themselves. That everyone can live according to their gender identity and express their gender as they choose and be protected from discrimination, hate propaganda and hate crimes.
While we respect your opinions and your personal beliefs, we ask that you please cease communicating with MP Vandal’s office. We do not wish to receive any more of your bigoted correspondence. If you require assistance in dealing with federal government departments, we suggest you contact your local MP.
Kind regards,
Dominique Vrignon
Constituency Assistant / Adjointe de circonscription
Dan Vandal, Member of Parliament / député fédéral
Saint-Boniface – Saint-Vital
4-213, chemin St. Mary’s Road
Winnipeg, Manitoba  R2H 1J2
t. 204-983-3183
Dan.Vandal@
From: David Jeffrey Spetch [mailto:beyond_ultimate@
Sent: June 17, 2016 3:01 PM
To: Sheehan, Terry - M.P.; Shields, Martin - M.P.; Shipley, Bev - M.P.; Sidhu, Jati - M.P.; Sidhu, Sonia - M.P.; Sikand, Gagan - M.P.; Simms, Scott - M.P.; Sohi, Amarjeet - M.P.; Sopuck, Robert D. - M.P.; Sorbara, Francesco - M.P.; Sorenson, Kevin - M.P.; Spengemann, Sven - M.P.; Stanton, Bruce - M.P.; Ste-Marie, Gabriel - Député; Stetski, Wayne - M.P.; Stewart, Kennedy - M.P.; Strahl, Mark - M.P.; Stubbs, Shannon - M.P.; Sweet, David - M.P.; Tabbara, Marwan - M.P.; Tan, Geng - M.P.; Tassi, Filomena - M.P.; Thériault, Luc - Député; Tilson, David - M.P.; Trost, Brad - M.P.; Trudeau, Justin - Député; Trudel, Karine - Députée; Van Kesteren, Dave - M.P.; Van Loan, Peter - M.P.; Vandal, Dan - M.P.; Vandenbeld, Anita - M.P.; Vaughan, Adam - M.P.; Vecchio, Karen - M.P.; Viersen, Arnold - M.P.; Virani, Arif - M.P.; Wagantall, Cathay - M.P.; Warawa, Mark - M.P.; Warkentin, Chris - M.P.; Watts, Dianne - M.P.; Waugh, Kevin - M.P.; Webber, Len - M.P.; Weir, Erin - M.P.;

There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights

 Which the liberals have been trying to keep hidden  from the public while they force LGBT lies and deceptions on the public. That problem is that it helps homosexuals  in deceiving thus robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual while degrading  humiliating and traumatizing heterosexuals with these sick filthy homosexual deceptions. Being heterosexual doesn't  describe a person for being some homosexuals guinea pig, being heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex  with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Homosexuals have sex with  those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with and their unjustfully for now still have  legalized trans anything is helping homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex thus leads to these bigots  deceiving heterosexuals born of the same sex genital while shamefully robbing us of our right to be heterosexual.  This is infuriating, disgusting and completely unacceptable that such filth is even being forced upon our innocent  little children in school! Hence a part of Canada being flushed down the toilet. Homosexuality will never be an  accepted part of society while many of them are getting away with legally pretending to be the opposite sex because  they are deliberately making victims out of heterosexuals while defecating on heterosexuality. Not one heterosexual  on the planet would have sex with someone born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born  with and proof of this is, we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexuals. This disgusting and  filthy homosexual behaviour needs to be criminalized permanently for the well being and sanity of current and  future generations along with the respect and preservation of  heterosexuals right to freely practice  heterosexuality without some homosexuals robbing of the right to practice heterosexuality with their force of  deception.

 Facebook just imposed their Liberal policy rhetoric telling me that putting a stop to homosexuals discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual is against their policy, that freedom of speech is against their sick filthy policy and you know what they can kiss, them and the libertarians that brought it to their attention. Facebook supports homosexuals defecating on heterosexuals yet it's against their policy to put a stop to it and are you stupid enough to think homosexuality will ever be an accepted part of society with this kind of sick behaviour taking place and robbing people of their freedom of speech?! Their freedom to fight injustice and against them being discriminated for our sexual orientation being forced upon them?!!

 I'm enjoying the popularity of my work on the rise again after years of being hidden by the liberals and their bias LGBT agenda. Also come visit Facebook group "Canada Being Fleshed Down The Toilet"

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## TheOldSchool

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *Facebook Put Me On A 2 Day Ban For Fighting For Your Right Liberty And Freedom To Simply Be Heterosexual Think I am kidding? / Also Bigot Member of Parliament Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards me*
> 
> First of all the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook Management are all factually proven to be an insane bunch of imbeciles. They are attempting to force on society that homosexual Jimmy just wants to be with homosexual Johnny and just be left alone while at the same time they are attempting to dictate to you that it is in any way shape or form acceptable that you are legally suppose to encourage homosexual Timmy to pretend to be the opposite sex so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexul with their filthy homosexual deceptions.
> 
> They expect homosexuality to be an accepted part of society while they also expect that it is going to be acceptable to also allow homosexuals to degrade, humiliate traumatize heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level.
> 
> They quite obviously are the ones who do not accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while they are now attempting to dictate that being heterosexual includes having sex with some sexually defective imbecile born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with which proves that the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook management are all a bunch of insane bigots who seem to think that you the public are just a bunch of dumb sheep that are going to sit back and allow this unacceptable homosexual behaviour continue!
> 
> Furthermore they expect you to sit back and allow this injustice of homosexual insanity manifestation directed towards discriminating heterosexuals right, freedom, and liberty to be heterosexual they are banning you and deleting your material from web sites for fighting this disgusting filth!
> 
> This is discrimination in many ways from a bunch of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and LGBT / Liberal bigots. They go around lying by claiming everyone else the bigot while they are the bigots and two faced lying sacks of excrement the whole time.
> 
> I'll never stop on this issue until this injustice is undone as pretending to be the opposite sex is criminalized permanently once and for all! Our current and future generations deserve far better than these sick filthy disgusting LGBT/ Liberal lies, deceptions and discrimination towards heterosexuality forced upon them! We are far better as a human race than this disgusting filth! Every heterosexual on the planet is naturally repulsed with those of the  same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with having sex and proof of this is that we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexual and now the LGBT are attempting to take that away from you and your children to suit their insanity manifestation of lies and deception and discriminating you for being heterosexual the whole time, for decades!!! This sick filthy Liberal / LGBT behaviour is going to stop and it is my pleasure to play a key role in assuring that this happens globally and permanently.
> 
> BTW the US message board forum management just banned me for 6 months for fighting the good fight the bunch of liberal bigots they prove to be!
> 
> The office of Dan Vandal attempted to label me a bigot for working towards putting a stop to homosexual bigots using their force of deception to rob heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual. He shows no respect for actual gender but boasts only concerned with standing up for that which needs to be criminalized which is gender identity in other words homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around making guinea pigs out of heterosexuals. Just below is how  I responded to Dan and just below that is what Dan tried to put on me. Canadians deserve far better in office than this, this is unacceptable and I'm sick of seeing Canada being flushed down the toilet by a bunch of so called officials who value lies, deceptions and bigotry towards the gender one is born and towards heterosexuality!!
> 
> Bigot MP Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards Me
> 
> How are heterosexuals safe and free to be heterosexual when homosexuals don't want to accept themselves for what sex they are born, pretend to be the opposite sex then go around with their force of deception robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be ourselves aka heterosexuals.
> 
> You lie about the government, the government supports bigotry and discrimination of heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual (free and safe to be ourselves) by aiding homosexuals with their sick filthy deceptions. Being a heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex with those born with the same sex genital surgically mutilated or not and that' s a fact you and the government quite obviously exemplify deliberate ignorance towards!!
> 
> You go on that everyone can live by their gender identity but not their actual gender = discrimination against people who actually accept themselves for what they themselves are born!
> 
> Being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with! If what I share were being respected I wouldn't be getting booted by bias policies and the government never would have legalized this unacceptable homosexual behaviour in the first place but you guys value lies and deceptions and discriminating heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual!
> 
> what I share are no opinions or beliefs they are the facts that have falsified your and the governments lies and deceptions!
> 
> Then you further lie by attempting labeling me the bigot when it further reveals you for the bigot you prove to be. I'll cease when you are no longer in office and Canadians are better off for it quite obviously!
> 
> love
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> From: Dan.Vandal@
> To: beyond_ultimate
> Subject: RE: There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights
> Date: Fri, 17 Jun 2016 20:24:22 +0000
> 
> Good afternoon Mr. Spetch,
> We thank you for taking the time to write to Mr. Vandal.
> Our government believes that all Canadians should be free and safe to be themselves. That everyone can live according to their gender identity and express their gender as they choose and be protected from discrimination, hate propaganda and hate crimes.
> While we respect your opinions and your personal beliefs, we ask that you please cease communicating with MP Vandal’s office. We do not wish to receive any more of your bigoted correspondence. If you require assistance in dealing with federal government departments, we suggest you contact your local MP.
> Kind regards,
> Dominique Vrignon
> Constituency Assistant / Adjointe de circonscription
> Dan Vandal, Member of Parliament / député fédéral
> Saint-Boniface – Saint-Vital
> 4-213, chemin St. Mary’s Road
> Winnipeg, Manitoba  R2H 1J2
> t. 204-983-3183
> Dan.Vandal@
> From: David Jeffrey Spetch [mailto:beyond_ultimate@
> Sent: June 17, 2016 3:01 PM
> To: Sheehan, Terry - M.P.; Shields, Martin - M.P.; Shipley, Bev - M.P.; Sidhu, Jati - M.P.; Sidhu, Sonia - M.P.; Sikand, Gagan - M.P.; Simms, Scott - M.P.; Sohi, Amarjeet - M.P.; Sopuck, Robert D. - M.P.; Sorbara, Francesco - M.P.; Sorenson, Kevin - M.P.; Spengemann, Sven - M.P.; Stanton, Bruce - M.P.; Ste-Marie, Gabriel - Député; Stetski, Wayne - M.P.; Stewart, Kennedy - M.P.; Strahl, Mark - M.P.; Stubbs, Shannon - M.P.; Sweet, David - M.P.; Tabbara, Marwan - M.P.; Tan, Geng - M.P.; Tassi, Filomena - M.P.; Thériault, Luc - Député; Tilson, David - M.P.; Trost, Brad - M.P.; Trudeau, Justin - Député; Trudel, Karine - Députée; Van Kesteren, Dave - M.P.; Van Loan, Peter - M.P.; Vandal, Dan - M.P.; Vandenbeld, Anita - M.P.; Vaughan, Adam - M.P.; Vecchio, Karen - M.P.; Viersen, Arnold - M.P.; Virani, Arif - M.P.; Wagantall, Cathay - M.P.; Warawa, Mark - M.P.; Warkentin, Chris - M.P.; Watts, Dianne - M.P.; Waugh, Kevin - M.P.; Webber, Len - M.P.; Weir, Erin - M.P.;
> 
> There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights
> 
> Which the liberals have been trying to keep hidden  from the public while they force LGBT lies and deceptions on the public. That problem is that it helps homosexuals  in deceiving thus robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual while degrading  humiliating and traumatizing heterosexuals with these sick filthy homosexual deceptions. Being heterosexual doesn't  describe a person for being some homosexuals guinea pig, being heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex  with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Homosexuals have sex with  those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with and their unjustfully for now still have  legalized trans anything is helping homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex thus leads to these bigots  deceiving heterosexuals born of the same sex genital while shamefully robbing us of our right to be heterosexual.  This is infuriating, disgusting and completely unacceptable that such filth is even being forced upon our innocent  little children in school! Hence a part of Canada being flushed down the toilet. Homosexuality will never be an  accepted part of society while many of them are getting away with legally pretending to be the opposite sex because  they are deliberately making victims out of heterosexuals while defecating on heterosexuality. Not one heterosexual  on the planet would have sex with someone born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born  with and proof of this is, we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexuals. This disgusting and  filthy homosexual behaviour needs to be criminalized permanently for the well being and sanity of current and  future generations along with the respect and preservation of  heterosexuals right to freely practice  heterosexuality without some homosexuals robbing of the right to practice heterosexuality with their force of  deception.
> 
> Facebook just imposed their Liberal policy rhetoric telling me that putting a stop to homosexuals discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual is against their policy, that freedom of speech is against their sick filthy policy and you know what they can kiss, them and the libertarians that brought it to their attention. Facebook supports homosexuals defecating on heterosexuals yet it's against their policy to put a stop to it and are you stupid enough to think homosexuality will ever be an accepted part of society with this kind of sick behaviour taking place and robbing people of their freedom of speech?! Their freedom to fight injustice and against them being discriminated for our sexual orientation being forced upon them?!!
> 
> I'm enjoying the popularity of my work on the rise again after years of being hidden by the liberals and their bias LGBT agenda. Also come visit Facebook group "Canada Being Fleshed Down The Toilet"
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


^ fag


----------



## The Great Goose

video or it didn't happen.


----------



## The Great Goose

TheOldSchool said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facebook Put Me On A 2 Day Ban For Fighting For Your Right Liberty And Freedom To Simply Be Heterosexual Think I am kidding? / Also Bigot Member of Parliament Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards me*
> 
> First of all the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook Management are all factually proven to be an insane bunch of imbeciles. They are attempting to force on society that homosexual Jimmy just wants to be with homosexual Johnny and just be left alone while at the same time they are attempting to dictate to you that it is in any way shape or form acceptable that you are legally suppose to encourage homosexual Timmy to pretend to be the opposite sex so they can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexul with their filthy homosexual deceptions.
> 
> They expect homosexuality to be an accepted part of society while they also expect that it is going to be acceptable to also allow homosexuals to degrade, humiliate traumatize heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level.
> 
> They quite obviously are the ones who do not accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are while they are now attempting to dictate that being heterosexual includes having sex with some sexually defective imbecile born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with which proves that the LGBT, Liberals and Facebook management are all a bunch of insane bigots who seem to think that you the public are just a bunch of dumb sheep that are going to sit back and allow this unacceptable homosexual behaviour continue!
> 
> Furthermore they expect you to sit back and allow this injustice of homosexual insanity manifestation directed towards discriminating heterosexuals right, freedom, and liberty to be heterosexual they are banning you and deleting your material from web sites for fighting this disgusting filth!
> 
> This is discrimination in many ways from a bunch of compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and LGBT / Liberal bigots. They go around lying by claiming everyone else the bigot while they are the bigots and two faced lying sacks of excrement the whole time.
> 
> I'll never stop on this issue until this injustice is undone as pretending to be the opposite sex is criminalized permanently once and for all! Our current and future generations deserve far better than these sick filthy disgusting LGBT/ Liberal lies, deceptions and discrimination towards heterosexuality forced upon them! We are far better as a human race than this disgusting filth! Every heterosexual on the planet is naturally repulsed with those of the  same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with having sex and proof of this is that we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexual and now the LGBT are attempting to take that away from you and your children to suit their insanity manifestation of lies and deception and discriminating you for being heterosexual the whole time, for decades!!! This sick filthy Liberal / LGBT behaviour is going to stop and it is my pleasure to play a key role in assuring that this happens globally and permanently.
> 
> BTW the US message board forum management just banned me for 6 months for fighting the good fight the bunch of liberal bigots they prove to be!
> 
> The office of Dan Vandal attempted to label me a bigot for working towards putting a stop to homosexual bigots using their force of deception to rob heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual. He shows no respect for actual gender but boasts only concerned with standing up for that which needs to be criminalized which is gender identity in other words homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born so they can go around making guinea pigs out of heterosexuals. Just below is how  I responded to Dan and just below that is what Dan tried to put on me. Canadians deserve far better in office than this, this is unacceptable and I'm sick of seeing Canada being flushed down the toilet by a bunch of so called officials who value lies, deceptions and bigotry towards the gender one is born and towards heterosexuality!!
> 
> Bigot MP Dan Vandal Attempts Slanderous Remarks Towards Me
> 
> How are heterosexuals safe and free to be heterosexual when homosexuals don't want to accept themselves for what sex they are born, pretend to be the opposite sex then go around with their force of deception robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be ourselves aka heterosexuals.
> 
> You lie about the government, the government supports bigotry and discrimination of heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual (free and safe to be ourselves) by aiding homosexuals with their sick filthy deceptions. Being a heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex with those born with the same sex genital surgically mutilated or not and that' s a fact you and the government quite obviously exemplify deliberate ignorance towards!!
> 
> You go on that everyone can live by their gender identity but not their actual gender = discrimination against people who actually accept themselves for what they themselves are born!
> 
> Being heterosexual does not include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with! If what I share were being respected I wouldn't be getting booted by bias policies and the government never would have legalized this unacceptable homosexual behaviour in the first place but you guys value lies and deceptions and discriminating heterosexuals right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual!
> 
> what I share are no opinions or beliefs they are the facts that have falsified your and the governments lies and deceptions!
> 
> Then you further lie by attempting labeling me the bigot when it further reveals you for the bigot you prove to be. I'll cease when you are no longer in office and Canadians are better off for it quite obviously!
> 
> love
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> From: Dan.Vandal@
> To: beyond_ultimate
> Subject: RE: There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights
> Date: Fri, 17 Jun 2016 20:24:22 +0000
> 
> Good afternoon Mr. Spetch,
> We thank you for taking the time to write to Mr. Vandal.
> Our government believes that all Canadians should be free and safe to be themselves. That everyone can live according to their gender identity and express their gender as they choose and be protected from discrimination, hate propaganda and hate crimes.
> While we respect your opinions and your personal beliefs, we ask that you please cease communicating with MP Vandal’s office. We do not wish to receive any more of your bigoted correspondence. If you require assistance in dealing with federal government departments, we suggest you contact your local MP.
> Kind regards,
> Dominique Vrignon
> Constituency Assistant / Adjointe de circonscription
> Dan Vandal, Member of Parliament / député fédéral
> Saint-Boniface – Saint-Vital
> 4-213, chemin St. Mary’s Road
> Winnipeg, Manitoba  R2H 1J2
> t. 204-983-3183
> Dan.Vandal@
> From: David Jeffrey Spetch [mailto:beyond_ultimate@
> Sent: June 17, 2016 3:01 PM
> To: Sheehan, Terry - M.P.; Shields, Martin - M.P.; Shipley, Bev - M.P.; Sidhu, Jati - M.P.; Sidhu, Sonia - M.P.; Sikand, Gagan - M.P.; Simms, Scott - M.P.; Sohi, Amarjeet - M.P.; Sopuck, Robert D. - M.P.; Sorbara, Francesco - M.P.; Sorenson, Kevin - M.P.; Spengemann, Sven - M.P.; Stanton, Bruce - M.P.; Ste-Marie, Gabriel - Député; Stetski, Wayne - M.P.; Stewart, Kennedy - M.P.; Strahl, Mark - M.P.; Stubbs, Shannon - M.P.; Sweet, David - M.P.; Tabbara, Marwan - M.P.; Tan, Geng - M.P.; Tassi, Filomena - M.P.; Thériault, Luc - Député; Tilson, David - M.P.; Trost, Brad - M.P.; Trudeau, Justin - Député; Trudel, Karine - Députée; Van Kesteren, Dave - M.P.; Van Loan, Peter - M.P.; Vandal, Dan - M.P.; Vandenbeld, Anita - M.P.; Vaughan, Adam - M.P.; Vecchio, Karen - M.P.; Viersen, Arnold - M.P.; Virani, Arif - M.P.; Wagantall, Cathay - M.P.; Warawa, Mark - M.P.; Warkentin, Chris - M.P.; Watts, Dianne - M.P.; Waugh, Kevin - M.P.; Webber, Len - M.P.; Weir, Erin - M.P.;
> 
> There Is A Humongous Problem With Transgender So Called Rights
> 
> Which the liberals have been trying to keep hidden  from the public while they force LGBT lies and deceptions on the public. That problem is that it helps homosexuals  in deceiving thus robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual while degrading  humiliating and traumatizing heterosexuals with these sick filthy homosexual deceptions. Being heterosexual doesn't  describe a person for being some homosexuals guinea pig, being heterosexual doesn't describe a person who has sex  with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with. Homosexuals have sex with  those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with and their unjustfully for now still have  legalized trans anything is helping homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex thus leads to these bigots  deceiving heterosexuals born of the same sex genital while shamefully robbing us of our right to be heterosexual.  This is infuriating, disgusting and completely unacceptable that such filth is even being forced upon our innocent  little children in school! Hence a part of Canada being flushed down the toilet. Homosexuality will never be an  accepted part of society while many of them are getting away with legally pretending to be the opposite sex because  they are deliberately making victims out of heterosexuals while defecating on heterosexuality. Not one heterosexual  on the planet would have sex with someone born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born  with and proof of this is, we are not homosexual, we are not bi sexual, we are heterosexuals. This disgusting and  filthy homosexual behaviour needs to be criminalized permanently for the well being and sanity of current and  future generations along with the respect and preservation of  heterosexuals right to freely practice  heterosexuality without some homosexuals robbing of the right to practice heterosexuality with their force of  deception.
> 
> Facebook just imposed their Liberal policy rhetoric telling me that putting a stop to homosexuals discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual is against their policy, that freedom of speech is against their sick filthy policy and you know what they can kiss, them and the libertarians that brought it to their attention. Facebook supports homosexuals defecating on heterosexuals yet it's against their policy to put a stop to it and are you stupid enough to think homosexuality will ever be an accepted part of society with this kind of sick behaviour taking place and robbing people of their freedom of speech?! Their freedom to fight injustice and against them being discriminated for our sexual orientation being forced upon them?!!
> 
> I'm enjoying the popularity of my work on the rise again after years of being hidden by the liberals and their bias LGBT agenda. Also come visit Facebook group "Canada Being Fleshed Down The Toilet"
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ fag
Click to expand...

The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Agit8r

Wow. that's a lot of words on a particular subject.

Deep closet?


----------



## Borillar

How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Borillar said:


> How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?


That's what he tells himself when he's doing it to ease his guilt


----------



## The Great Goose

Borillar said:


> How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?


He had an affair with a transsexual. when he found out she used to be male he chimped. And he's never stopped chimping.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Borillar said:


> How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?




Only his own urges, and only the once.




Or perhaps twice.


----------



## Dot Com

tl;dr


----------



## Shusha

On behalf of Canadians, I formally apologize for this man's toxicity.


----------



## JakeStarkey

davith is so ghey


----------



## hjmick

Your ignorance and bigotry do not represent me one iota. Kindly refrain from including me in any of your future endeavors.


Moron.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Borillar said:


> How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?



What happen at band camp stays at band camp and you may never find out how many skin flutes the OP'er once attempted to play on...


----------



## The Great Goose

fucked a shemale! High five!


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

You see, not one of these LGBT's has any respect for heterosexuality what so ever. Instead they desperately scramble to try and make their deliberate ignorance, pathetic lies and deceptions the issue while scrambling to try and drag heterosexuals down to the level of the sexually defective and all because they don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so these homosexuals can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting homosexuals deceptions.

Being heterosexuals doesn't include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with!

Homosexuality doesn't deserve to be an accepted part of society while they demonstrate eagerness to rob heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual while these sick individuals even demonstrate to think this is funny.

Current and future generations deserve far better than this garbage of sick insanity manifestation of lies and deceptions / behaviour that the LGBT demonstrates and represents.

Enjoy the video and notice that not one of these individuals will ever contest the facts I share which reveal LGBT for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be, no instead because they only base their foundation of their every issue I address to do with their filthy little bias agenda with lies and deceptions and so they ignore fact while desperately scrambling to make their pathetic delusions the issue while attempting to drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level. My pleasure to fight the good fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations, and in this instance for the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual without some filth homosexuals and their disgusting inexcusable deception they use to rob you of that right!

This kind of garbage such anything from tranny to transgender needs to be criminalized permanently and globally and such disgusting filth removed from our school board curriculum priority! It's time these pathetic blubbering whiney individuals get psychiatric help to accept themselves for what sex that they are born so they stop getting away with robbing heterosexuals of our right to have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital that we ourselves are born with not some filthy homosexual born with the same sex genital as the heterosexual pretending to be the opposite sex!!! 


love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Great Goose

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> You see, not one of these LGBT's has any respect for heterosexuality what so ever. Instead they desperately scramble to try and make their deliberate ignorance, pathetic lies and deceptions the issue while scrambling to try and drag heterosexuals down to the level of the sexually defective.


you got dragged down by a sexy shemale who looked exactly like a woman??? YeeeehaaaaW!!

Kudos to you!


> .and all because they don't want to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so these homosexuals can go around robbing heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual with their sick filthy disgusting homosexuals deceptions.


 And to think, she could be bringing you a sandwich in lingerie and heels right now, if you didn't chimp





> Being heterosexuals doesn't include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with!



no one had to know?


> Homosexuality doesn't deserve to be an accepted part of society while they demonstrate eagerness to rob heterosexuals of the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual while these sick individuals even demonstrate to think this is funny.


 I'm just trying to be encouraging, so you don't mess up your next relationship.





> Current and future generations deserve far better than this garbage of sick insanity manifestation of lies and deceptions / behaviour that the LGBT demonstrates and represents.


 True and I hope they do, but when you've had the dick(even when it was an inverted dick) , you've had the dick.



> Enjoy the video and notice that not one of these individuals will ever contest the facts I share which reveal LGBT for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be, no instead because they only base their foundation of their every issue I address to do with their filthy little bias agenda with lies and deceptions and so they ignore fact while desperately scrambling to make their pathetic delusions the issue while attempting to drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level. My pleasure to fight the good fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations, and in this instance for the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual without some filth homosexuals and their disgusting inexcusable deception they use to rob you of that right!


 True. And I am going to watch your video because I genuinely like your videos.


> This kind of garbage such anything from tranny to transgender needs to be criminalized permanently and globally and such disgusting filth removed from our school board curriculum priority! It's time these pathetic blubbering whiney individuals get psychiatric help to accept themselves for what sex that they are born so they stop getting away with robbing heterosexuals of our right to have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital that we ourselves are born with not some filthy homosexual born with the same sex genital as the heterosexual pretending to be the opposite sex!!!


You've convinced me.


> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## mdk

Welcome back, David! The forum is far nuttier with your return.


----------



## Moonglow

Borillar said:


> How is anyone's right to be heterosexual being taken away? Are you being forced to suck dick or something?


You should see the stretch marks on the lips..


----------



## The Great Goose

I think the shemale you were with was just a real asshole, DJS.

A lot are.


----------



## Moonglow

The Great Goose said:


> I think the shemale you were with was just a real asshole, DJS.
> 
> A lot are.


With a really deep voice and not very animated...


----------



## Borillar

Moonglow said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the shemale you were with was just a real asshole, DJS.
> 
> A lot are.
> 
> 
> 
> With a really deep voice and not very animated...
Click to expand...

...His name was Lola, he was a showgirl...


----------



## Moonglow

Borillar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the shemale you were with was just a real asshole, DJS.
> 
> A lot are.
> 
> 
> 
> With a really deep voice and not very animated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...His name was Lola, he was a showgirl...
Click to expand...

The only sad part is the legs were hairy..


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

As stated in my response on page 2 and here we are exactly as I predicted in my response on page 2:

Enjoy the video and notice that not one of these individuals will ever contest the facts I share which reveal LGBT for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be, no instead because they only base their foundation of their every issue I address to do with their filthy little bias agenda with lies and deceptions and so they ignore fact while desperately scrambling to make their pathetic delusions the issue while attempting to drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective level. My pleasure to fight the good fight for the well being and sanity of current and future generations, and in this instance for the right freedom and liberty to be heterosexual without some filth homosexuals and their disgusting inexcusable deception they use to rob you of that right!

This kind of garbage such anything from tranny to transgender needs to be criminalized permanently and globally and such disgusting filth removed from our school board curriculum priority! It's time these pathetic blubbering whiney individuals get psychiatric help to accept themselves for what sex that they are born so they stop getting away with robbing heterosexuals of our right to have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital that we ourselves are born with not some filthy homosexual born with the same sex genital as the heterosexual pretending to be the opposite sex!!!

(Next video same subject)



love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Dragonlady

Are you still trolling here Spetch.  Seriously man, get a life.


----------



## fbj

stop bitching, I was banned from facebook for 14 days


----------



## ogibillm

Borillar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the shemale you were with was just a real asshole, DJS.
> 
> A lot are.
> 
> 
> 
> With a really deep voice and not very animated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...His name was Lola, he was a showgirl...
Click to expand...

Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

5 days left on a seven day ban on facebook for the same thing bunch of bigot Liberal low lifes.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------

